# Is It a Scam/Fraud? [[Horse Purchase]]



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

Okay, can you please give opinion on if this is a scam/fraud?
Because I don't know really!

Now, I got this email randomly a long time ago.

"Hello,
Take a look at my daughter on my horse
.I will be giving out my Friesian Gelding horse to a new home...He is
Called Rooly,has a very calm temperament.He is 8 years old and 15..2
hh in height.I have had him for all this years now and he is well
trained,and presently very healthy as he is constantly vet checked.
He is very good for a ride as is very healthy,young and active.You
will be getting the best companion you can ever have.You will be
expected to pay a sum of 500 USD for the horse.
The reason for getting rid of the horse is not because i do not love
him anymore or something else. But for reasons that My Family and I are
relocating to a New home which is not convenient for him,If i had a
way of keeping him, i will.He is still strong,but i have no option than
sell him to a new Home.
The money is not really my prime object,but i just want the horse get a new home..
I don`t know if you may need the saddle ,because i will have no need for
it now since i cant have a horse now.
Where Exactly are you located?
If it is possible for us to meet it will be fine,we could deal directly.
I will be waiting to read from you.
Very good to children.
I am working in New York, Department of Methodology research. you can
call me through my departmental number 00447031894689
Thanks"

With some pics. We suspected scam/fraud, and reported it.
Now, I found an add for a horse at R2,000 in Cameroon... I emailed them, asking for pics of "Rooly" thinking it may be a fraud, then I got an email like this:
With pictures I may post later.

Hello,
Take a look at my daughter riding 
You know there are alot of Frisian horses here in Cameroon.
R2,ooo is 265 US dollars
I will be giving out my Friesian Gelding horse to a new home..He is
Called Rooly,has a very calm temperament.He is 8 years old and 15.2
hh in height.I have had him for all this years now and he is well
trained,and presently very healthy as he is constantly vet checked.
He is very good for a ride as is very healthy,young and active.You
will be getting the best companion you can ever have..You will be
expected to pay a sum of R2,000 for the horse.
The reason for getting rid of the horse is not because i do not love
him anymore or something else. But for reasons that My Family and I are
relocating to a New home which is not convenient for him,If i had a
way of keeping him, i will.He is still strong,but i have no option than
sell him to a new Home.
The money is not really my prime object,but i just want the horse get a new home.
I don`t know if you may need the saddle ,because i will have no need for
it now since i cant have a horse now.
Where Exactly are you located?
If it is possible for us to meet it will be fine,we could deal directly.
I am in Cameroon my number 00237 79671774
I will be waiting to read from you.
Very good to children.
Thanks."

Fraud or not?

thanks!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Fraud.


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you =]


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

Who can I report this too?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Definitely fraud. The first indication was that you received the e-mail without contacting them; that means that they are mass e-mailing people. Plus, you couldn't get a weanling fresian for near that low amount of money so I seriously doubt that ANYONE would be willing to sell a trained one for that. I wouldn't even look at buying a horse if I didn't personally know the current owners, be able to travel to see the horse, (if I chose) to have it vetted by MY vet, and don't pay a penny until you take the horse home with you. If you follow those simple ideas, it is hard for people to get one over on you.

Like the old saying says "If it seems too good to be true, it probably is."

I don't think there is anyone that you can report it too unless you found the ad on a site like Craigslist or something, they have a scam reporting center. Other than that, all you can do is warn everyone that you meet so that someone without that much sense can avoid it too.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Pretty much anything to do with Friesians seem to be frauds. Theres an add up on Orlando4sale.com (i think it is?) that has someone wanting to give away their well trained Friesian...uhhhh.....yeah.

The fact that they mentioned US dollars is also a hint. No one in the US says they're selling something in US dollars..what else would you pay with? LOL


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

Lucara said:


> .
> 
> The fact that they mentioned US dollars is also a hint. No one in the US says they're selling something in US dollars..what else would you pay with? LOL


I wouldnt necessary say that just because they mentioned US dollars that its a fraud. Some people like clarity. Now we all know this ad is a fraud, clearly, but to be honest when dealing with breeds such as a friesian you may or may not have international buyers. We have a stable here who sells friesians and always lists their ads with $XXXXX CAN. Just to make things clearer.


But I think we all agree that this is definatly a fraud. Report it to the site.


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

They offered to send me his veterinary papers. Should I have him send them to my mothers workplace?
Are they real?

And If there is a horse in cameroon, then they would say "USD" because thats what they would say in Cameroon, not dollars. But I do not know if I should have them send papers and such.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

What jumped out at me in the first ad was the 'call me in my New York office' but they gave a phone number with a UK country code. You'd think by now these scammers would get a clue! I wonder how they got your email to begin with?


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

They probably got your email if you joined any sort of site. I joined a horse trainers site to get updates on the latest techniques and what not and simutaneously i began getting horse for sale ads. After revoking my memebership, the ads stop.

I would just completely write this horse off your list. Do NOT give them a mailing address because chances are you will be getting sent lots of junk mail in the near future if thats the case.

If your really that curious, ask for a number to call the owner at and see what happens.


----------



## CrazyH0rse (Jul 14, 2009)

Jake and Dai said:


> What jumped out at me in the first ad was the 'call me in my New York office' but they gave a phone number with a UK country code. You'd think by now these scammers would get a clue!


hahaha that is some poor planning lol


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

This is just another version of the "Nigerian" scam.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Some scams really amaze me. I've gotten a couple of emails telling me some distant relative of mine has died and I'm the only person they could find to take some million dollar inheritance.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Camroon is a known hot bed of internet fraud, I don't know why but for some reason almost any offer from there is fraud.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

I once inquired to a dog that was for sale on the internet. Everything seemed normal up until the 3rd message sent back. They told me the dog was in South America and that they would pay to ship it to the states if I paid the shipping to Canada. They gave me a number to call to make arrangements and sent a bunch of pictures of the dog. As soon as they mentioned it was in South America I knew it was a scam. I chose just to let the sleeping scammer stay sleeping and moved on to better things lol.


----------

